# Series Link - New episodes



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this going to be fixed soon? Currently I set series links to record 'new' only as long as the episodes are marked as 'new', on others I have to set 'new and reruns' which is hard for shows like The Simpsons that are aired almost daily (new episodes are on Fridays).

Will the guide data be fixed over the coming months, and will we be able to suggest series links to fix such as the V+ Broken Series Links thread over at Digital Spy?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you can post examples of NEW episodes not having a NEW OAD - then they can be looked at.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

The Simpsons on Sky1 HD on Fridays at 8pm, and Modern Family on Sky1 HD on Fridays at 8.30pm.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The Simpsons on Sky1 HD on Fridays at 8pm, and Modern Family on Sky1 HD on Fridays at 8.30pm.


From 29th April, The Simpsons are repeats within the UK at this time.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah, and the next episode of Modern Family airs in the US on 4th May. The next one is a repeat. That explains it!

Never knew there could be a downside to showing new episodes days after their airing in the US, lol.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

the biggest downside is the gaps - thanksgiving, sweeps, the superbowl etc. more than a touch annoying.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

sjp said:


> the biggest downside is the gaps - thanksgiving, sweeps, the superbowl etc. more than a touch annoying.


It will confuse me as I will wrongly worry an episode hasn't been recorded by the TiVo that would have been by the V+.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

probably why i check my scheduled recordings 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

The new series of Mythbusters on Discovery is still showing an OAD of 23/1/2003 for all episodes (old series appear sensible) and no descriptions.

This is happening to both the first run and repeats.. and they have no descriptions either! So it's kinda hard to work out whether something is new or not.

I don't even see this weeks ("Bubble Trouble") on the upcoming episodes (but that may be a bank holiday thing) - only there's an unmarked episode on the 11th at 18:00 may be it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Never knew there could be a downside to showing new episodes days after their airing in the US, lol.





sjp said:


> the biggest downside is the gaps - thanksgiving, sweeps, the superbowl etc. more than a touch annoying.


This is why I preferred it when they started all new seasons in January; no breaks!


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

The apprentice showing new for show on tuesday on bbc1 but not on bbc1 hd,its the same for waterloo road on the wednesday.There is plenty more but the list is to long,Come on vm get that epg sorted,Tad worrying when you can get uk shows right not much hope for the usa ones


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

sjp said:


> probably why i check my scheduled recordings 2-3 times per week.


Do the same,but shouldn`t have to


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I will just put this here, I do love the TiVo now because of the interface. It's fast and it's nicer to look at. Digital cable has finally left 1999.

It's just this series link problem is my biggest and only annoyance. Been getting used to recording and not reminding. I feel like I don't need to set reminders anymore because of my 1TB hard drive, but if the option ever comes, I'll probably do it when my hard drive goes over a certain amount, maybe.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The Simpsons on Sky1 HD on Fridays at 8pm, and Modern Family on Sky1 HD on Fridays at 8.30pm.


Also , the NEW flag is not connected to the air date - the Modern Family should record as NEW.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

howardmicks said:


> The apprentice showing new for show on tuesday on bbc1 but not on bbc1 hd,its the same for waterloo road on the wednesday.There is plenty more but the list is to long,Come on vm get that epg sorted,Tad worrying when you can get uk shows right not much hope for the usa ones


The Apprentice on BBC1 on Tue and Wed is listing as NEW here on both SD and HD (it was wrong originally) - but as I said the NEW flag is not used for recordings.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

OzSat said:


> Also , the NEW flag is not connected to the air date - the Modern Family should record as NEW.


Right, I'll wait for them to show the new episode (in two weeks, I think, this week and next week its the repeat) and see if it's marked as 'New', I'll change it to 'New' now.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I've just noticed the EPG Listing & Data Errors thread! Missed that!


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

OzSat said:


> The Apprentice on BBC1 on Tue and Wed is listing as NEW here on both SD and HD (it was wrong originally) - but as I said the NEW flag is not used for recordings.


must have updated it,originally tues was only showing new on bbc1 and was showing new on weds for both sd and hd.Least that proves they reagular check and correct there mistakes
:up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

howardmicks said:


> Do the same,but shouldn`t have to


As do I. But then I don't expect *any* tech to be perfect


----------



## richardc1983 (Apr 30, 2011)

Carl have you already suggested regarding Click not being shown as new?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

richardc1983 said:


> Carl have you already suggested regarding Click not being shown as new?


Please keep 'Click' discussions here


----------

